# كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله



## noraa (17 مايو 2008)

كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله ، وأي طريق يسلك فيه ، وينتظر إجابة شافية من الناس !!!



ولكن الحقيقة أن في حياتنا مع الله يوجد لكل شخص طريق خاص به وحده ؛ ولكل واحد اختياره الحرّ بدافع المحبة ، وليس حسب منطوق الناس ، وله أن يقبل أو لا يقبل ؛ ولكل شخص نذره الخاص ومكتوب :



+ إذا نذر رجل نذرا للرب أو اقسم قسما أن يلزم نفسه بلازم فلا ينقض كلامه حسب كل ما خرج من فمه يفعل (عد  30 :  2)

+ إذا نذرت نذرا للرب إلهك فلا تؤخر وفاءه لان الرب إلهك يطلبه منك فتكون عليك خطية (تث  23 :  21)

+ ما خرج من شفتيك احفظ و اعمل كما نذرت للرب إلهك تبرعا كما تكلم فمك (تث  23 :  23)

+ إذا نذرت نذرا لله فلا تتأخر عن الوفاء به لأنه لا يسر بالجهال فأوف بما نذرته (جا  5 :  4)

+ و لكن إذا امتنعت أن تنذر لا تكون عليك خطية (تث  23 :  22)

+ أن لا تنذر خير من أن تنذر و لا تفي (جا  5 :  5)



كل طريق نسير فيه وفق الحق ومعرفة ربنا يسوع والتأصل فيه بمحبة وإيمان صادق من قلب طاهر ، هو طريق مقدس وطاهر للطاهرين ، سواء كان تكريس في الخدمة داخل العالم بلا زواج ، أو التقدم لنذر الرهبنة أو حتى الزواج لإنشاء أسرة مؤسسه على الصخر الذي هو شخص الكلمة ، صخر الدهور راعي النفوس العظيم ...



الخلط في الطرق والتردد في الاختيار والحيرة كيف نسير ، وطرح الأسئلة الكثيرة والدائمة عن أي طريق أعظم وأفضل ، دائماً ينشأ من عدم النضوج النفسي والروحي والتمرس في حياة التقوى ومعرفة الله والتعلم أصول الحياة الروحية وتدبير النفس ، وهذا ليس وليد أفكاري الخاصة ولكنه خبرة آباء الكنيسة الذين ساروا في طريق الرب ونذروا أنفسهم بمحبة صادقة للرب يسوع ، وساروا معه بكل تدقيق وتقوى ...



أشير على كل من يريد أن يختار أي طريق ( كما تعلمنا من الكتاب المقدس والآباء المختبرين حياة التقوى ) ، أن يتأنى ويكمل زمان توبته ويتعرف ويتأصل في الكتاب المقدس ويستمر في الجلوس عند أقدام الله متعلماً من الكتاب المقدس ، وأن يحيا حياة الصلاة الدائمة بلا توقف حتى يتم نضجه نفسياً وروحياً ويستنير بالنعمة وكلمة الله ويتعرف على طريقه السليم لكي لا يكسر نذره في أعماق القلب لأن كسر النذر لا يكون شكلاً على قدر ما يكون جوهر أي في أعماق القلب من الداخل !!!



ونحن نرى رهباناً داخل أسوار الدير ولكن كسروا نذر الرهبنة لا شكلاً بل جوهر في أعماق قلوبهم وحادوا عن الطريق وصار شكلهم رهباناً أما عن الجوهر فليس له أية علاقة بالرهبنة ولا يمت بصلة بحياة التقوى ، أو معرفة الله التي حسب إعلانه الخاص وعمل الروح القدس في القلب ليغير النفس لشكل المسيح الكلمة المتجسد :

+ " و نحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح " (2كو  3 :  18)



وأيضا نرى أزواجاً ساروا في طريق الارتباط بمحبة وصدق وكسروا حياة الزوجية جوهر لا شكلاً بكثرة الاختلافات وخنق الحب وصاروا مكرهة عند أنفسهم لا يمتوا بصلة لسرّ الارتباط الزيجي بالروح القدس !!!



وأيضاً خدام اندفعوا في الخدمــــة متسرعين دون أن يمتلئوا بالروح أو يكملوا زمان توبتهم ، وأن يصبروا على أن يتعلموا من الكتاب المقدس وآباء الكنيسة القديسين ، وأن يحيوا حياة الصلاة ويعرفوا طريق البذل والصلاة من أجل الآخر ، فعوض أن يأتوا بنفوس للمسيح ، طرحوا كثيرين جرحى بسبب مشورتهم الفاسدة وتوجيهاتهم التي تخلو من عمل النعمة ، وتعاظموا جداً وصاروا متكبرين لا شكلاً إنما في أعماق القلب ، فأصبحوا ضالين ومُضلين عن الإيمان السليم ، وأصبحوا يعلمون بإنجيل آخر شكله شكل إنجيل المسيح أما في داخله مملوء فساداً من كبرياء الذات التي تألهت وصارت تفرح بالكرامة وتسلب مجد الله لحسابها الخص !!!



فينبغي يا أحبائي أن نعيد حسابتنا جميعاً وندقق في حياتنا قبل أن نتخذ أي خطوة أو نندفع نحو أي طريق متسرعين !!!



النعمة معكم جميعاً كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث

:crazy_pil


----------



## geegoo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله*

اشكرك لمشاركتنا هذه الرؤية العميقة...
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك..


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله*

معلومات مفيدة و رائعة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## noraa (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله*



geegoo قال:


> اشكرك لمشاركتنا هذه الرؤية العميقة...
> ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك..



مرسى  لوجودك  معنا geegooورربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## noraa (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله*



صوت الرب قال:


> معلومات مفيدة و رائعة
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



مرسى  لمرورك صوت  ا لرب  واتمنة تكون المعلومات  فعلا  مفيدة


----------



## mekhael malak (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
و امثر من رائع 
شكرا ليكي كتير 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------

